

Bill gates predicted the advent of ipad in 2007 - usaphp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuhHIqJyjY0&NR=1

======
pedalpete
I don't see this as Bill Gates predicting the advent of the iPad, but what I
do find interesting, and hadn't realized before is that the 'post-pc'
environment had apparently been discussed previously, and as Steve Jobs says,
the PC platform (he means mac and windows) is resilient.

Once again, with the iPad there is so much talk about the 'post-pc', is this
just another fad?

